# new WIP - godess



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

some kind of manyhands godess sketch I've started... who knows where it will go all ideas welcome!
I was thinking silk blowing around her or maybe flowing wings or something


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Great idea, silk maybe turning into flames or petals ,or even water, the possibilities are endless, I love the concept.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

when in doubt... just do tentacles


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Can't wait to see it done. You have a great start.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

That snake is freaking me out!! 

Wings!! Do wings!! Or make her a tree goddess and do limbs. :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I like the tree idea...


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Me too!! I have a fascination with trees though :laugh:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)




----------

